

Scott and Scurvy (2010) - ivank
http://idlewords.com/2010/03/scott_and_scurvy.htm?

======
Laforet
Thanks for posting. I thought myself as reasonably informed in the natural
history and biology of ascorbic acid but this article managed to teach me a
lot, props.

It was mentioned briefly in the article, but a lot of the micronutrient
deficiencies (beriberi, pellagra, nyctalopia, the list goes on) were similarly
mismanaged despite the practical knowledge of effective cures. If anything
this really highlights the danger of coming up with a theory without sound
mechanistic proof - for there are too many confounding factors out there to
deceive us.

